# Did my order work ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

38300470

its showing up in order history but i got an error when processing it


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

sorted now


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Had the same problem aswell


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yea something is wrong with the payment stuff, i jus rang him and gave him my details over the phone


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys....

Secpay, the payment authorisation company are having issues the past couple of days. 

We are looking for a new provider at the moment. 

People who have placed orders where the payment hasnt gone through will either get a phone call or a email tomorrow. 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

btw - nice talking to you brun, if i sounded funny it was cos i was in the middle of a pizza hut pepperoni pizza!!!

Johnny


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

you could have offered me a slice mate lol

ive just emailed you, can you add 2 LC pads to my order

1 orange and one yellow, both 6.5"

i presume these will work ok with my Sonus backing plate
(if they wont and you reply, and i havent put a reply up send my order without them)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No Probs! Cheers!

Johnny


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i hear im now known as the 'pizza guy' lol

p.s. did it leave today ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I can let you know in the morning.....

Im not at work now


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> btw - nice talking to you brun, if i sounded funny it was cos i was in the middle of a pizza hut pepperoni pizza!!!
> 
> Johnny


Watch that waistline Mr O - that's 2 in 2 days!!! :lol:


----------

